# Updating app versions



## hopkins991 (12 mo ago)

How can I update the version of each of my apps? I bought the Tivo Stream 4K some time ago, and I'm sure that some of the apps have had to have been updated.


----------



## PaulMCO (Jul 17, 2016)

Delete it completely and reinstall from the google store.


----------



## hopkins991 (12 mo ago)

That seems inefficient, but I haven't been able to find any other options. Thanks, Paul


----------



## hopkins991 (12 mo ago)

PaulMCO said:


> Delete it completely and reinstall from the google store.


Thanks, Paul. Seems inefficient, but I don't see any options to update.


----------



## chrisminct_2920 (10 mo ago)

I seriously hope you are wrong here. I just looked in my iPhone for example - I have received multiple updates each of Netflix, Prime Video, Hulu, HBOMax and Disney+ over the past several months. If I count it up, by your suggestion, I would have had to delete 18 apps and reinstall them. If that is the case, then my TivoStream is heading for the garbage, because that is ludicrous..


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

I believe the apps are updated when available. I have seen "Update Pending" displayed under a running app, which later was resolved without action. Kodi seems to update without intervention, etc.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Updating the apps can be done manually and/or set automatically by navigating to the apps icon on the left of the main screen. Once in the google play store navigate to your profile on the top right of the screen and settings underneath allow you to apply pending updates under "Manage Apps and Games" and you can set the auto-update apps in the "Settings" portion. Hope this helps.


----------

